# 102 MPH



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

About a month or so ago, I showed my girlfriend a maximum performance climb from a dead stop up an 8% grade, 525 ft (160 m), 1.1 mi test road. At 102 MPH not even halfway up, she uttered some excited comments and I backed off.

Today, she was driving us home from Manchester. On a smooth road, she got heavy on the pedal with windows up and I pointed out she was at 102 MPH. She thought it was 80 MPH. 😊

On an Interstate, we use “chill mode” to make miles. But on a two lane, she loves ‘one pedal’ driving and sports mode.

Bob Wilson


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> About a month or so ago, I showed my girlfriend a maximum performance climb from a dead stop up an 8% grade, 525 ft (160 m), 1.1 mi test road. At 102 MPH not even halfway up, she uttered some excited comments and I backed off.
> 
> Today, she was driving us home from Manchester. On a smooth road, she got heavy on the pedal with windows up and I pointed out she was at 102 MPH. She thought it was 80 MPH. 😊
> 
> ...


I haven't quite hit that mark, but the car sure would like to. I'm in chill mode now after two years of addictive quick starts, and wearing out the OEM tires in 18k miles.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

I'm afraid to go too far past 80 mph on the highways here - it seems like at least in this area, the Florida Highway Patrol is cracking down hard on Teslas. So far nearly every time I've been on a highway and entered via the onramp too quickly, or tried to pass someone, I end up with an FHP vehicle stalking me for a while. Fortunately only one actually pulled me over so far.

When I say "stalking me" I don't mean "oh there happens to be an FHP car in the next lane", I mean they pull up quickly behind me, follow me so close that I can't see their headlights, and even change lanes with me. I usually just set Autopilot to a somewhat legal speed (not exactly the speed limit, because maybe if I try too hard they might think they have me) and leave it there until they get bored and leave. My guess is when they do that they don't quite have my speed recorded, so they're waiting for me to do something to justify stopping me.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

bwilson4web said:


> On an Interstate, we use "chill mode" to make miles. But on a two lane, she loves 'one pedal' driving and sports mode.
> 
> Bob Wilson


Bob, you should know that chill mode doesn't make a difference in distance on Interstate. It's the speed that counts. Chill only impacts acceleration, which doesn't happen on Interstates.


----------



## Quinnie775 (Apr 26, 2021)

JasonF said:


> I'm afraid to go too far past 80 mph on the highways here - it seems like at least in this area, the Florida Highway Patrol is cracking down hard on Teslas. So far nearly every time I've been on a highway and entered via the onramp too quickly, or tried to pass someone, I end up with an FHP vehicle stalking me for a while. Fortunately only one actually pulled me over so far.
> 
> When I say "stalking me" I don't mean "oh there happens to be an FHP car in the next lane", I mean they pull up quickly behind me, follow me so close that I can't see their headlights, and even change lanes with me. I usually just set Autopilot to a somewhat legal speed (not exactly the speed limit, because maybe if I try too hard they might think they have me) and leave it there until they get bored and leave. My guess is when they do that they don't quite have my speed recorded, so they're waiting for me to do something to justify stopping me.


This is what worries me! I find that I actually seem to drive slower overall in my Tesla because I'm nervous about police and being too visible. I've also noticed that there are a lot of folks looking to race. I've been tempted but the minute I give in to those fools I know a cop will be right around the corner!


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Bob, you should know that chill mode doesn't make a difference in distance on Interstate. It's the speed that counts. Chill only impacts acceleration, which doesn't happen on Interstates.


Oh, it matters, even on the highway. I was driving at ~75mph the other day when a Ford Mustang flew past me. I instantly thought, hey can I catch him, and stomped on my pedal. Yeah, I caught him and then some. In the blink of an eye I went from 75 to 130. It was a straight highway without any other vehicles so I couldn't really tell how fast I was going. Immediately let off the accelerator and switched back to Chill mode.

With great power comes great responsibility!


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Oh, it matters, even on the highway. I was driving at ~75mph the other day when a Ford Mustang flew past me. I instantly thought, hey can I catch him, and stomped on my pedal. Yeah, I caught him and then some. In the blink of an eye I went from 75 to 130. It was a straight highway without any other vehicles so I couldn't really tell how fast I was going. Immediately let off the accelerator and switched back to Chill mode.
> 
> With great power comes great responsibility!


I couldn't agree more! Chill mode keeps me from driving like a teenager in a high performance vehicle, even on the highway. I do admit I miss that performance from time to time, but I'm getting used to not using it. Kind of like it was driving my '85 Subaru wagon back in the day.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Quinnie775 said:


> This is what worries me! I find that I actually seem to drive slower overall in my Tesla because I'm nervous about police and being too visible. I've also noticed that there are a lot of folks looking to race. I've been tempted but the minute I give in to those fools I know a cop will be right around the corner!


I tend to completely ignore people who want to race. And driving along normally, I don't drive slow, but I don't go fast enough to get attention. Around here the cops tend to ignore you if you keep it under 80 (most of the speed limits are 70).

What irritates me about the FHP in general is they actually go looking for situations where you as a driver have to make the best choice out of bad choices, but all of them could earn you a ticket. Like if you're driving on a merge ramp alongside a truck with cars stacked behind it, the _safest _option would be to accelerate ahead of it. Or you could brake and shove your way in behind the truck, or stop on the shoulder and wait for a safer entry. That's where the FHP would target you - no matter what option you choose, you're getting a ticket, and you will get no mercy.

So yes, it makes me a little wary that FHP seems to be targeting Teslas in particular over the last year or so.

** If you're reading that and thinking "plan further ahead so you don't get into those situations" - there are a couple of entrance ramps I use from time to time that are above the roadway and go around a curve before merging, so you can't really see the highway traffic until you're almost on it.


----------



## TSLAMY (Mar 25, 2021)

bwilson4web said:


> About a month or so ago, I showed my girlfriend a maximum performance climb from a dead stop up an 8% grade, 525 ft (160 m), 1.1 mi test road. At 102 MPH not even halfway up, she uttered some excited comments and I backed off.
> 
> Today, she was driving us home from Manchester. On a smooth road, she got heavy on the pedal with windows up and I pointed out she was at 102 MPH. She thought it was 80 MPH. 😊
> 
> ...


Interesting, I use Chill mode in the city and regular out on the highway.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

shareef777 said:


> Oh, it matters, even on the highway. I was driving at ~75mph the other day when a Ford Mustang flew past me. I instantly thought, hey can I catch him, and stomped on my pedal. Yeah, I caught him and then some. In the blink of an eye I went from 75 to 130. It was a straight highway without any other vehicles so I couldn't really tell how fast I was going. Immediately let off the accelerator and switched back to Chill mode.
> 
> With great power comes great responsibility!


And trust me, you would have gone just as fast in chill mode. It just may have taken a second or two longer to get there.


----------



## gary in NY (Dec 2, 2018)

Ed Woodrick said:


> And trust me, you would have gone just as fast in chill mode. It just may have taken a second or two longer to get there.


This is very true, but by then the urge for performance is usually quelled by my better judgement.

I do love the performance, but I find I drive pretty aggressively when enabled, and I prefer not to be that kind of driver.


----------

